
Show HN: DesignerJobs.co – A simple jobs board for designers - oliv__
https://www.designerjobs.co
======
oliv__
Hey all,

I'm a designer and I made this with hapi.js as I was learning the framework.

It's minimal but it works and so far the server has been sitting real pretty
at .5% cpu (even though the site has stayed at #4 on Product Hunt since
yesterday). I'm quite happy with that (pun semi-intended), it's always nice to
use tech that works!

If you have any questions or just want to trash me, please go ahead! :)

